# Breeding Bettas...



## kobietta (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, so i was trying to breed bettas, about a month or two ago, and they would not breed. The mail is a Blue Short Tail, and the Female is a Crowntail. They did not breed at all. The Male did not make a bubble nest big enough, so i just decided to let the female out, and they still did nothing. They're both aggresive, but they didn't fight, and my tank set up was : styrofoam cup on the left, some plants on the right. That's all. Am I doing anything wrong?? It was a ten gallon tank filled almost half way, and i didn't put a filter in because none of my filters would reach that low, and there was a heater. I would change the water when some food fell down, and add a little more water. Now they are in bowls, and I want to try again, but i think they got to use to each other. Strange thing is that the female started making bubbles, not a lot, just a little. But i know she's a female becuase i can her stomach and it has lot's of eggs in it!! Do you guys think i should buy a new male for her?? Help!!


----------



## cinderelly9000 (Feb 8, 2009)

did you get your bettas from a pet store? if you did they are probably too old to breed as most pet store bettas are. other than that if you are still interested and you have young enough bettas I would try a differnt male and see if he will build a nest but for the future if there is no nest then releasing the female will just lead to her getting hurt more often than not


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this..
set up a 10 gallon tank...bare..sponge filter operating very slowly so as not to disturb the surface..some floating plants.about 82 degrees F...a 4 inch clay flower pot with a piece broken or cut out of the top rim.place it upside down in the tank.keep male and female in different tanks.feed then heavily for about 1 week.a glass qt jar like a mason or mayonaise jar will also be needed.
you will want the breeding tank to be not quite full.when the female get to be pretty fat,put her in the jar that is filled with tank water.place the jar on top of the inverted flower pot.put the male in the tank and place the styrofoam cup in the tank.
the male should soon build a nest.when the female looks like she is trying to get to the male;gently release her into the tank.once spawning has taken place;very carefully remove the female.cover the tank with saran wrap.it would be a good idea to have some infusoria or super fine foods on hand..


----------

